# Disapointed in Xikar Cutter



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

I hat to say it, as usualy im not one to bitch about a product to much, but i am really disapointed in my xi3 redwood cutter. The first one I had lasted all of two weeks before the locking mechanism jammed shut and would not open. While customer service promptly took it back and replaced it in about 2 weeks, the second one i have gotten has a very harsh working mechanism. Is is not smooth at all. Sometimes it wont even spring all the way open on its own power, and since it gets stuck the feel of the cut is not smooth at all.

Its a real shame really. Such a nice peice and seemingly great look and design, and when they do work well it cuts great but i just seem to be having too many issues. And while i knw i could probaly send it back and get another id hate to be that bitchy customer, and at this point im thinking i may just end up in the same situation again.

Blah.. its a nice show cutter, but maybe its time for a Palio. I dont know.. pretty bumbed about it cause it it would just work right id would be super!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That sucks man, sorry to hear that. I love mone but I have to say that I have a wolf v cutter and i am loving it


----------



## ara806 (Jul 23, 2009)

I would e-mail xikar. They have awesome customer service.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

anyone think the mechanism will just smooth out over time with some use?


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

92hatchattack said:


> anyone think the mechanism will just smooth out over time with some use?


Yes. Mine was stiff when new but works pretty smoothly now. Play with it a while and you should see a difference soon.

You could put a drop of light machine oil (like 3-in-1 or hair clipper oil) at the pivot point and release mechanism to make it work smoother, but keep the oil away from the blades so you don't get any on your 'gars.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I had a problem with mine, but to me it seemed like it was sticking at the top of the blades, like they where rubbing hard together or just one of them rubbing the case. I tried everything to loosen it up and make it run smooth with no luck. So like you did I sent it back for a fix, they sent me a new one.

I know you have sent it back once already but I would send it back a 2nd time. It may seem like a pain but they will take care of you and they cost to much to just keep it like that.

Whatever you decide, good luck!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Xikar is a good company,,,if anything send it back and let them take a look at it. If it doesn't work right trust me, they will replace with no questions asked. They want you to be happy with their product because they need repeat business like any good store. You are doing them a big favor or else you won't be buying anything from them in the future,,,am I right?


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I would encourage you to send it back a second time. Your not a bitchy customer, just a guy who wants the Xikar cutter that it is usually known for. You're just having a string of bad luck here. I have had mine for about 1 1/2 yrs now and it works well still.


----------



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

Hatch,

Let me pull one off the shelf for you here, test it, and make sure that it is the quality that you and everyone else expect from XIKAR. This is not something I see often with XIKAR users and would love to make things right with you. Just send me a message letting me know where to send it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

XIKAR said:


> Hatch,
> 
> Let me pull one off the shelf for you here, test it, and make sure that it is the quality that you and everyone else expect from XIKAR. This is not something I see often with XIKAR users and would love to make things right with you. Just send me a message letting me know where to send it.


Awesome, this is what I have come to expect from Xikar. You always took care of the members on CiagrLive and I have seen you do the same around here. Thank you very much.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great customer service!!!!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I too have the Xi3 and love mine and have had no problems with it whatsoever.

I was really torn between the Xi3 & the Palio and I'm really glad I picked Xikar. I had heard some folks didn't like the 'ridge' that they'd sometimes get in the center after cutting but somebody showed me a nifty trick and I've never had a ridge since.

So if you're finding ridges on your ruffles (or cigars)...make sure to press the Xikar into the cigar firmly as you cut swiftly. Don't just put your gar through the whole and cut. Place it firmly up next to where you want to cut & slice swiftly, continuously applying lengthwise pressure towards the foot. Just my little advice for the day!



XIKAR said:


> Hatch, Let me pull one off the shelf for you here, test it, and make sure that it is the quality that you and everyone else expect from XIKAR. This is not something I see often with XIKAR users and would love to make things right with you. Just send me a message letting me know where to send it.


Awesome! :tu Exactly why I'm a faithful customer, 3 Xikar products in so far.


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am amazed at their customer service... outstanding


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Talk about customer service! +1!!! I now want to throw this 4$ p.o.s. cutter in the trash and invest in a nice set of blades! =( lol!


----------



## KEWW (Aug 16, 2009)

I have several of their cutters. I have had not had any problems with them, there is a nice article about Xicar in the most recent Cigar Magazine.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

XIKAR said:


> Hatch,
> 
> Let me pull one off the shelf for you here, test it, and make sure that it is the quality that you and everyone else expect from XIKAR. This is not something I see often with XIKAR users and would love to make things right with you. Just send me a message letting me know where to send it.


Outstanding Customer Service,,,I own two Xikars and love both of them. Kudos to your company for taking care of us cigar peeps!



mrreindeer said:


> I too have the Xi3 and love mine and have had no problems with it whatsoever.
> 
> I was really torn between the Xi3 & the Palio and I'm really glad I picked Xikar. I had heard some folks didn't like the 'ridge' that they'd sometimes get in the center after cutting but somebody showed me a nifty trick and I've never had a ridge since.
> 
> ...


For sure, Dave,,,listen to what he says about how to make a cut with this great product,,,he knows things,,,about cutters, too!:tea:


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

I am glad to know I am not the only one not fond of my Xikar. Wife gave me a ZebraWood model for Christmas and it is a beautiful piece but does not cut worth a damn. Leaves a messy and uneven (ragged) cut every time. Further more it pinches the crap out of me most of the time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Captain53 said:


> I am glad to know I am not the only one not fond of my Xikar. Wife gave me a ZebraWood model for Christmas and it is a beautiful piece but does not cut worth a damn. Leaves a messy and uneven (ragged) cut every time. Further more it pinches the crap out of me most of the time.


Pinches you? Maybe you might want to consider keeping your fingers out of the way?:banana:


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

XIKAR said:


> Hatch,
> 
> Let me pull one off the shelf for you here, test it, and make sure that it is the quality that you and everyone else expect from XIKAR. This is not something I see often with XIKAR users and would love to make things right with you. Just send me a message letting me know where to send it.


Jacob,

I sent you a PM a few days ago so when you get a chance check it out. Thanks again!

---Joe


----------



## Mr.Black (Sep 3, 2009)

I was planning on buying Xikar cutter soon, most likely a Xi2 but based on the mixed reviews I've been reading I'm on the fence about it. It could be possible your just having a string of bad luck with your cutters. Sorry to hear about your trouble though.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

92hatchattack said:


> Jacob,
> 
> I sent you a PM a few days ago so when you get a chance check it out. Thanks again!
> 
> ---Joe


How did this end? Did Jacob make good on his post to send a new one? I want to know because customer service is important to me and I am looking to buy a good cutter.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

I have usually been a punch cutter guy, occasionally using the cheap-o gullotine cutter...

After seeing the proactive service from Xikar within this thread, I had to buy the Titanium Xi, and I love it!!! Cuts through cigars like warm butter!!!

The 007 punch cutter will probably soon be added to the collection too...


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

My xcar cutter fell apart - I have tried their lighters - and they never did work worth a darn. If someone sells crapy products - I will not get caught twice.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I love my Xi2! Never had a bad cut with it. Sounds like they have great customer service too!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

baba said:


> My xcar cutter fell apart - I have tried their lighters - and they never did work worth a darn. If someone sells crapy products - I will not get caught twice.


Damn maybe you should try a real Xikar instead of this knockoff xcar you are talking about LOL.
What lighters did you try, I have never really heard anybody complain about their lighters. I have a couple of them and the only problem I had was with the flame on one not burning to strong after a couple years of use, and they replaced it for free.


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

baba said:


> My xcar cutter fell apart - I have tried their lighters - and they never did work worth a darn. If someone sells crapy products - I will not get caught twice.


While I am not fond of the cutting performance of my cutter I sure can't say it is not solid built and sturdy. Sure sounds like knock-offs.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> How did this end? Did Jacob make good on his post to send a new one? I want to know because customer service is important to me and I am looking to buy a good cutter.


I sent him a PM and never heard a word back from him. Thats how it ended unfortunatly.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmm.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

I own five Xikar cutters and I love them. I also have a Wolf V-Cutter, a burlwood Palio and my original cutter, which is 10 years and still sharp, a Zino.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Now I'm really confused on what cutter to buy


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Blackcat said:


> Now I'm really confused on what cutter to buy


I have heard only good things about Palio cutters and the excellent service from Palio. There was just a group buy for Palio cutters you missed but the regular pricing for them isn't bad for a quality cutter.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Koolpsych said:


> I have heard only good things about Palio cutters and the excellent service from Palio. There was just a group buy for Palio cutters you missed but the regular pricing for them isn't bad for a quality cutter.


I know! I just missed it. I think this is my next purchase though. I like that it doubles as a cigar rest.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

I too like the Palio cutter I had one given to me but have since lost it.


----------



## xikar-cl (Apr 5, 2007)

92hatchattack said:


> I hat to say it, as usualy im not one to bitch about a product to much, but i am really disapointed in my xi3 redwood cutter. The first one I had lasted all of two weeks before the locking mechanism jammed shut and would not open. While customer service promptly took it back and replaced it in about 2 weeks, the second one i have gotten has a very harsh working mechanism. Is is not smooth at all. Sometimes it wont even spring all the way open on its own power, and since it gets stuck the feel of the cut is not smooth at all.


Hatch... Might I suggest a very simple treatment for the cutter mechanism. A little drop of 4 in 1 oil or other lubricant will get the cutter running more smoothly. Just pull down the button and drop in into the track where the button slides.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a long-time user of an Xi1 and have no complaints. It used to stick a bit, but didn't affect the cut and it seems to have worked itself out. Still cuts as well as when I bought it. 

Recently bought a Palio and I can see why people like it. I don't think you can go wrong with either. There is a difference in grip however, so that may well be a pivital difference between the two.


----------



## jorgito (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed, I have both Xikar and Palio and both do the job well.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 8, 2009)

I have an Xi3 and I tend to use my $3 cheapo more. Not sure why but does anyone else feel that the Xikar seems to roll off the end, leaving a somewhat rounded cut as its cutting through? I think its due the the angle of the blades and due to how thick they are. Am I just not cutting enough of the end off?


----------

